# What happens now?



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Good morning girls

I was wondering what happens now after having a failed cycle        .. Is it nomally 12 weeks we have to wait for a review appt with the rfc? If so as we are on the private list do we have to wait to our name comes on top of the waiting list?

Jillyhen


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just wanted to give you a big    Jilly.

I am so sorry for your BFN it is such an awful feeling - take some time to recover from this and gather your thoughts.

Not sure how things work at RFC but usually there isn't a waiting list (or not much of one) for private tx but I'm sure some of the Ireland girls will be along soon who know RFC better.

Take care

Axxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Amanda.

The form we had had in said it normally takes up to 12 weeks for a review appt

Jillyhen


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Is that NHS or Private?

Axxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I assume it is nhs or ill our review be private?

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jilly, so sorry to hear of your bfn sweetie.     It is awful having to go through it, take some time for yourself. With regards to what happens next, it will be about 12 weeks til your review which will be nhs. They wont really tell you much cos they never do. There is a long waiting list in rfc for private tx, think it is about 12 months and they have reduced the number of private slots to reduce the nhs list. I'm afraid it is a matter of waiting again huni til your name comes up to the top of the list and then you will receive a letter of offer. It is a nightmare huni.
Why dont you ring and see where you are on the list. Would you consider going to origin, they dont have any waiting lists. You may be able to get going again sooner with them, although i think most clinics recommend waiting usually 2-3 months after a fresh cycle before doing another fresh one.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks MissE

We have been chatting about origin and maybe giving it a go.. Will see how we feel in a wee while want to get over this first


----------



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

Jillyhen, so sorry to hear u didnt get a positive outcome this time, fingers crossed for the future    i've just been reviewed in rfc 10wks after early miscarriage. it lasted all off 10mins but the forms got signed to reactivate me on private list. luckily we'd signed for both private and nhs and opted for nhs go as there was only a 2 month difference when i started treatment in late oct. got told that the wait is 2-3 mths following reactivation and when i phoned admin a couple of days later to check they received the reactivation letter they comfirmed the short wait. i'm hopeful that this is a true reflection and i'm not left hanging about for mths on end. hope this is of some help


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks

I wasnt sure if would have to wait till our name came up on the waiting list or not.. WHy the heck did i not sign last year.. I never thought and i suppose Dr McManus never mentioned it either as she thot we wouldnt need it.. How wrong lol

I cant wait till Oct... Impatient or what


----------

